# Help.. moving for a relationship? in UT... Would you do it?



## Rex (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I would like to ask you......what's Salt Lake City like? Employment/Culturally speaking?
I am thinking of moving there one day to be with a special guy who I met online.
I live in the UK and I have got a fab job, friends and all that...I am still very young (22) but I am very brave and when I want summit I usually do my best to get it....and I have always succeeded so far.

I have already been in SLC and I liked it (7 days), I have noticed the huge difference between pounds and dollars....everything in the US was extra cheap for my wallet.
Now......if I wanted to move and get a job..I know I wud need to get a job offer first, so an employer who is willing to sponsor me for a work visa, is that right?
Is it easy? is it hard? do you have to be lucky??? Where to turn?

I work for a big American corporation but I am not sure I can apply for a US position yet. The job is really awesome! so wud be terrible to let it got for something less worthy...

Wud u ever move 2 the US and look for a job from there rather than just doing from the net in Britain? would being there physically make a big difference?

Any particular advice/warning you wud like to give me str8 away?

Thanks a lot for reading


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Rex said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to ask you......what's Salt Lake City like? Employment/Culturally speaking?
> I am thinking of moving there one day to be with a special guy who I met online.
> ...



Salt Lake City is a Mormon City in a predominantly Mormon state. The state is dry, which means no alcohol. Mormons are not supposed to take any stimulants, which includes caffeine.

Working for a big American company increases your chances of being able to move to the US, but it won't help much if they don't have offices in Salt Lake City.

Getting into the US was extremely hard when the economy was booming, and now it is going to be even more difficult, since for a work visa the employer must prove there are no Americans or permanent residents available to fill the job, spend money to submit an application, wait for the application to be processed, and if it is approved, hope that you get selected in the lottery that is conducted for approved applications. Since these processes are on a fixed schedule, so the lottery is only held twice a year, the employer must also be willing to wait a long time for you, and hold the position open for you.

I would not suggest that you quit your job until you have absolutely everything lined up.

Of course, if you are planning to marry this man, there is a fiancee visa which will allow you to come to the US and stay as long as you get married within 90 days. You can apply for permission to work under this visa.

Which brings me to the crux of the matter. You say you met this guy over the internet. Have you met him in person? It doesn't sound as if you have visited him on his own turf, which should really be your next step.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Rex said:


> Wud u ever move 2 the US and look for a job from there rather than just doing from the net in Britain? would being there physically make a big difference?
> 
> Any particular advice/warning you wud like to give me str8 away?


Synthia has done a pretty good job of outlining the situation for you. Let me just emphasize a couple of points. 

Unless you move over there to marry this guy, you won't be able to move there first and then look for a job. There simply isn't a visa that will let you do that, unless you're ready to marry the guy. 

Your ability to transfer within your American company is going to be based on seniority and your particular line of work. It will be considerably easier for you to transfer if you have a university degree and have worked for the company for "a few" years, preferably in an executive or managerial role.

Practically speaking, it would be much better to look for a job after you have arrived and can make yourself available for interviews (not to mention being available to start work immediately), but this also involves having the legal right to work in the US - and that's the tough part.

As Synthia mentioned, SLC is a dry town. There are ways around the regulations, especially for local residents, but the Mormon church is a major presence in the social and political life throughout the state of Utah. Study up a bit on the church if you're thinking of settling there - not to convert, but to understand some of the forces in play.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rex (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Synthia/Bev

Thanks a lot for your reply, it reeli showed me how hard it actually is to get in the US, nowadays. Thanks for being so clear.
Honestly? I have no intention to marry him now......it's not in my plans, plus if I wanna ever get married with sum1...... it won't be for the sake of a Visa..I hope u understand me on that.
Being from the UK, I am allowed to visit the US, for up to 90 days every time I go, with the VISA waivee program or something called like that. But- just for visits as tourist.
Yes, I have been already in SLC and met him too.
In my company, I don't hold a managerial position yet.. and the HQ would be completely somewhere else in the US. But you know it's still something closer than living world aparts...
Some positions are available to in SLC I saw...but here is the sad note....to apply for a move I'd need to have employed atleast 2 yrs and I have just started the job you see.
For the Mormon matter....I kinda knew how it was like but wud that reeli influence the style of life of someone else?... Coming from a very democratic country and not being myself a moron, I would not really care about them....shall I?
It's hard isn't it?......do u think that my age is the rite one to make a move? or that really doesn't matter?....

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Rex said:


> For the Mormon matter....I kinda knew how it was like but wud that reeli influence the style of life of someone else?... Coming from a very democratic country and not being myself a moron, I would not really care about them....shall I?
> It's hard isn't it?......do u think that my age is the rite one to make a move? or that really doesn't matter?....


I used to work for company based in Utah (a little north of SLC) and though it sounds weird, the Mormon Church really does have a big influence over the day to day life of the state of Utah. Mostly it's political influence, but the Mormons are a very conservative lot and having lots of them in the local politics does affect how everyone there lives their lives - from liquor laws to schools and whether or not stores can be open on Sundays.

You're right - especially now it's kind of hard to get any sort of visa to the US, especially if you want to work while you're there. And to take full advantage of that Visa Waiver Program (VWP) you have to have some pretty significant vacation time available - even if it's only 90 days every six months. But you can always have the guy come over to visit you in the UK. That gives you a bit more time together while you figure out what you want to do.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bev is right about the influence of the Mormon church. It isn't just that there are a lot of Mormons there, it is that nearly everybody is Mormon and it is very conservative. You can't take the attitude that you won't let them influence you, because it is unavoidable. Nearly everyone you meet will be Mormon, and the church has a big influence on how they live.

Is the man in question a Mormon? What has he told you about living there?


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

synthia said:


> Bev is right about the influence of the Mormon church. It isn't just that there are a lot of Mormons there, it is that nearly everybody is Mormon and it is very conservative. You can't take the attitude that you won't let them influence you, because it is unavoidable. Nearly everyone you meet will be Mormon, and the church has a big influence on how they live.
> 
> Is the man in question a Mormon? What has he told you about living there?


If i was you i would go over for a 3 month visa waiver (if applicable) and see the city for yourself. Apparently its beautiful, and some of the best skiing in the country is very close by.
Thats what i did, i came over for 3 months, and now ive got my work authorization card and a social security number all within a year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ausinsd said:


> Thats what i did, i came over for 3 months, and now ive got my work authorization card and a social security number all within a year.


The dreaded VWP express method? Not without its issues these day, especially since Momeni!


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

i didn't say it was flawless, i merely said that i was lucky enough to have it work for me.
my point was to come over and see the place first, the internet tends to romanticize things that are far from desired in real life.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ausinsd said:


> i didn't say it was flawless, i merely said that i was lucky enough to have it work for me.
> my point was to come over and see the place first, the internet tends to romanticize things that are far from desired in real life.


Too true! Although you couldn't have picked a better place than SD.....providing the finances can keep up with it!


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Too true! Although you couldn't have picked a better place than SD.....providing the finances can keep up with it!



yea, within 2 weeks of getting my work authorization i got offered a job for 200K a year. so im laughing.
It's not all beer and skittles though, uscis likes to keep you guessing, ive done all my forms myself so no lawyer.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ausinsd said:


> yea, within 2 weeks of getting my work authorization i got offered a job for 200K a year. so im laughing.
> It's not all beer and skittles though, uscis likes to keep you guessing, ive done all my forms myself so no lawyer.


USCIS is a bundle of endless fun. I'm sure the reason most western foreigners end up naturalizing is to get them finally off their back!


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> USCIS is a bundle of endless fun. I'm sure the reason most western foreigners end up naturalizing is to get them finally off their back!


lol yea im always half expecting them to show up on the doorstep.  they like to keep you on your toes thats for sure.
im just gonna get my citizenship asap so they will leave me alone.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Moving for a relationship sounds like me as well!  And another thing is I'm young too  So marriage isn't the thing at the moment.

It seems like there are many others like myself facing this issue - long distance and wanting to move to USA and the best option is marriage. But I can tell you, at the customs the officers were asking me "are you getting married?" like it's a crime. It isnt'. Sucks that people abuse the right to just get married to get a visa(people do it here too, and I'm in Singapore), but there are just people like myself trying to be with someone in the same place(I got the "find someone from your own country" thing too, but if love happens, it just happens).

Right now, my options are trying to find a company who will hire me as a trainee(I already got a company willing to sponsor my J-1 visa) but it's hard to find. Even to hire a trainee might not seem so pleasant in this recession times eh? Just wondering if I could find any one willing to hire in for an IT position in Seattle.


----------



## cramerRules (Mar 12, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Synthia has done a pretty good job of outlining the situation for you. Let me just emphasize a couple of points.
> 
> Unless you move over there to marry this guy, you won't be able to move there first and then look for a job. There simply isn't a visa that will let you do that, unless you're ready to marry the guy.
> 
> ...


Bev,

I was wondering if you could help understand the process a bit for me. I'm have a similar situation as Synthia. I'm getting married to my fiancee who is from Singapore. What would be best way to get her to the U.S. to live with me? I am an expat to the U.S. with permanent resident status currently. Can she come to the U.S. on visitor visa and get married? Would that violate the non-immigrant visitor visa rules? If so, what would be best possible route that you would suggest? Appreciate your response!

Rish


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'd have to check with the Customs and Immigration website, but IIRC your fiancé can come over and get married on a visitor visa, but she'll then have to return back home to apply for a resident visa. 

I suspect, too, that things would go much easier for both of you if you were in a position to take US citizenship before you get married. As a USC, the spouse visa process is quite a bit easier than if you're a permanent resident.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

"recent" means close to five years until OP can apply for US citizenship. This may be a shorter LPR then getting married while he is a Green Card holder.
uscis.gov and travel.state.gov give detailed info on the process. The visa bulletin on travel.state.gov is updated monthly and gives the current processing of applications by date. OP may want to weigh his options. 
He can get married in the US but the wife cannot adjust her status. She has to return. What tax implications married has on both sides I do not know.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Salt Lake*



Rex said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to ask you......what's Salt Lake City like? Employment/Culturally speaking?
> I am thinking of moving there one day to be with a special guy who I met online.
> ...


Salt Lake is a good place to live in most respects. Winters are or can be cold and the pay scale is lower than many other states. Those are two of the downsides. 

Caution/warning--be VERY sure you are marrying the right person. Pay to have a background check done...

Utah overall is great and many outdoor activities and places to enjoy. Many places in the mountains very close to Salt Lake for hunting, fishing, and camping in the summer months. I always use to enjoy Navajo Lake close to Cedar City in Southern Utah.


Good Luck...


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Life's too short. I went out with my now wife and quit my job in 2009. It took a year or so but we are very happy, both with jobs after retraining. Sometimes life needs a kick up the... and just roll with the punches for the better.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

synthia said:


> Salt Lake City is a Mormon City in a predominantly Mormon state. The state is dry, which means no alcohol. Mormons are not supposed to take any stimulants, which includes caffeine.


I don't know how familiar you are with Salt Lake City or Utah but it appears not very. First the majority of people living in Salt Lake City are NOT Mormon. Second, the state is NOT dry. There are state liquor stores, etc. but they do have some peculiar laws. Actually, Utah is a great state,especially if you like the outdoors. It is true that outside of Salt Lake City, Utah is very predominately Mormon. That is not necessarily a bad thing. I live in California and am not a Mormon but I have spent a lot of time all over Utah.


----------

